# She's baaaccckkk



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I am not even believing that the Comets re-signed Tiffani Johnson.

Can someone tell me what she has on Van? It must be good.

Here's hoping she doesn't survive training camp. I don't even want Sancho to see her as an example of what a WNBA player is supposed to be like.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

Please dont play with my emotions. If Tiff is back, we wont make play-offs.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

LMMMMMMMMMFFFFFFFFFFFAAAAAAAAOOOOOO! Are you serious?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Ladies...April 1st has long past and, while I do have a wonderful sense of humor, my tirades regarding #Ought Ought should tell you that I would never, ever joke around about something this serious.

Check out the Transactions page on WNBA.com...for yesterdays transactions, the Comets waived the Greek guard and re-signed the useless one.

I am just sick about it...is this the payback to Van for Tom Cross having the upper hand in the draft last Saturday where we were apparently going in the right direction? I just have to hope that she doesn't survive camp. She is too expensive for what they get out of her. I would rather have Pollyanna Johns-Kimbrough on the job.   uke: uke: :mrt:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> :mrt:


LOL. I agree. Bad mistake on VC's part. :no:


----------

